# I need reassurance!!!!!



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I may be freaking out prematurely, but I'm freaking out and I need advice. I'm going to write a book, but I want to spell it out so maybe someone will be able to put my mind at ease. If you remember, my grandchild was born 12/12/12 and lives with us. We have had lots of company plus the baby, so Lulu's routine and life has really been rocked. Well, In the last month she has had diarrhea 3 different times--no rhyme or reason that I can figure. I just assumed either she got a treat that didn't agree with her, or her anal glands were needing attention. I have medicine from the doctor for loose stools which I gave her, but (shame on me) with all that has been going on, I did not get her in to have her gland emptied. Last Saturday morning she vomited. I immediately took her to the vet (I had to see my old vet because my new vet was not open, but I figure he can't screw up expressing glands). Her glands were full which I am hoping is what caused her to vomit. While at the vet she was weighed and she weighed 5 lbs 4 oz! That is 1 lb less than she weighed 7 months ago at my new vet. I can really tell she has lost most of this weight in the last month or so. I had an appointment this Monday with my current (the new) vet to have her teeth cleaned and have a full blood panel work up. I just spoke with him on the phone, and he does not want to put her under anesthesia with this unexplained weight loss for the teeth cleaning. He is doing the full blood panel, a urinalysis, a stool check and anything else he deems necessary to check her health. I will say that even though I can look at her and tell the weight loss I don't know if their scales may be different since it is two different places, but her appetite is good, and she eats all food and does back flips for treats. I have increased her amount of Ziwipeak from 1/8 cups two times a day to 1/4 cup two times a day. I am terrified they are going to tell me something is terribly wrong with her--I will die! Please read this and tell me what ya'll think. My mom just believes she is not sleeping nearly as much as she usually does, and has been more active around the house chasing the cat and worrying over company and the baby, but the doctor didn't seem to think that would cause weight loss if she were eating. HELP!!!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if everyone's forum is setup alike, but this had already fallen off new post right after I posted, so I'm bumping.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I can tell you that scales at the different vets we see absolutely do offer us very different weights for the girls.

That said, I agree with not putting her under until you have the tests back and know that she is fine. He will do all of that on Monday?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, Karen. Yes, her bloodwork is Monday, and I am hoping I can collect a urine sample and stool sample so they don't have to. I don't even know if they can collect a urine sample. I may also ask if the vet feels xrays for tumors would be a good idea, or wait for the results of what we are doing Monday. My vet did tell me 5 years old is young for cancer although not unheard of. One thing he is checking for is diabetes. I am very interested in seeing what she weighs since I expect a difference in the scales--I am hoping for quite a bit of difference and that the weight loss is not as much as I think.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you have/use potty pads? Turn one over and the urine will not soak in and you can put it in a ziploc container or bag. 

I agree that is it is anything (and it may be nothing) I could see him suspecting diabetes or a thyroid issue. ALL treatable! I would do the bloodwork, urinalysis and such before I ventured into x-rays. 

I think it is great news that she is eating, playing and otherwise acting normal.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes we do use potty pads, and I remember seeing that idea in a thread a while back--I pray it works on Lulu. lol Yes, everything seems normal except the weight loss. I wouldn't have realized how drastic without the scales, but I will say I have thought recently her face looked older/very slightly wrinkled--something so slight maybe only a mother would notice, and now I think it is from the weight loss.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Do you have/use potty pads? Turn one over and the urine will not soak in and you can put it in a ziploc container or bag.
> 
> I agree that is it is anything (and it may be nothing) I could see him suspecting diabetes or a thyroid issue. ALL treatable! I would do the bloodwork, urinalysis and such before I ventured into x-rays.
> 
> I think it is great news that she is eating, playing and otherwise acting normal.


I was just going to tell her use puppy pads upside down. 
I will pray everything will be OK with her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You have done that before, right Theresa?

Do you put the urine in a bag or disposable container?

I have read about it but have not yet had to do it myself.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I make scented wax melts and make them in 2 ounce oval cups with lids. Guess I have 2,000 or so containers that I could use now that I think about it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would be afraid I would lose some of that hard-to-get liquid if I tried to put it in a baggy. I think I'm going to put in a little plastic container. 

Thanks, Theresa, for your prayers.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen, is that like Scentsy wax scents? I LOVE those! I have them in every room.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I make them but yes, they are like those! I have their warmers but I prefer my wax.

You will have to tell me your scent preferences and I can send a few. I make just for myself, friends and family. I do not sell them.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would love to! I'll PM you.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tina just wanted you to know I will be thinking of you tomorrow. If you can get the first urine of the day and put it in the fridge until you go to your appt. I hope you can get one. The vet had to get it via cystocentesis and Zoey screamed the whole time. She does not like to go in car since then and she used to love to go. Please keep us posted. Xx


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know what this could be..but I hope you get it sorted out soon for your little girl. A little tip..walk her instead of using pee pads..and brush her teeth daily instead of putting her under once in a while  

I know it's OT, but I have to say, your dogs are so precious Chitheresa and KayC!!!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to say that if you have trouble collecting the urine from a pee pad, you could get a sterile syringe from the vet and collect it that way. Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have a feeling Lulu may have diabetes, but I hope I'm wrong. The doctor asked me if she is drinking more water. I have only seen her drinking water a couple of times, but I noticed her water bowl almost empty which is very unusual. I thought Brookley was drinking the water, but last night in the middle of the night Lulu woke me up to open the bedroom door for her to go drink some water. Also, Kay, I did get pee at 3:30 this morning in a glass jar to take with me. I had turned over her puppy pad, and thankfully she didn't seem to notice it was upside down. Just waiting for her to leave me a poo sample and our 10:00 appointment. Will let everyone know.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck with the appointment. I hope all goes well. I'll be thinking of you xox


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am in a ton of meetings today at work but I will check for an update. Will also continue praying!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good luck xx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am back form the vet. Thankfully she does not have diabetes! Her fecal was negative-which I expected, but wanted everything checked. They did a blood profile-Major SA 090, which I don't know if that is his code or a standard code so I added it if someone knows exactly what it includes. Her urinanlysis did show an excessive amount of purines which the vet said in people would be indicative of having gout. He said it is something dogs can have too, although Lulu did not show full blown symptoms, I believe I remember he did say her urine "spun down to" crystals being present (please forgive I cannot ever quote exactly so I don't want him to sound like the one saying it medically correctly--it is me). In other words, she has excessive levels of purines and cyrstals but it has not developed into stones yet. Now, I don't know that this is the cause of her weight loss--I really doubt it--I think it was discovered as a result of trying to find a reason for the weight loss which we still don't know and are going to find out the results of the blood work by the end of the week (it is slowed up because his first grandchild is to be born this week). BTW, she weighed 5lbs 5oz on his scales. I have come home and studied foods high in purines and venison is a high-purine meat, which she eats venison ZP. I now have a list of low, moderate, and high purine foods so I can work on changing her diet. This happens to be just in time because I think she is now allergic to the venison ZP! She has started scratching a lot--like she did when she was allergic to chicken. I am debating whether to go with Lam ZP which is a moderate purine meat but she may be allergic to lamb--thought she was but haven't tested out that theory completely or go with an egg (low purine/high protein food) in the AM and Acana Pacifica in the PM. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If her purines are high you would need low purine foods. I would think. Check out this article 

Treatment and Prevention of Kidney and Bladder Stones - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Christie for the article! I had found websites about dalmations and purines and diets that had helped me reached my initial thoughts of lamb ZP or morning egg with of course some additional foods and PM Acana Pacifica, but the article you attached also had an article with a purine content of various foods which let me know lamb ZP and Acana Pacifica won't work. Fromm has a Whitefish and potato I'll look into--not crazy about some of the ingredients, but unless I go with a homemade diet which I can, but I'm a little afraid to do strictly homemade my options are very limited. I really like Sojos, but I don't know how that works for a dog as small as a Chihuahua--I'll have to call them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Read some of these:

Healthy Dalmatian Diets: Dog Food Rules to Prevent Urinary Stones and Allergies

Low Protein Dog Foods


----------



## idalouie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am also freaked out! I took my 2 yr old Chihuahua to a new vet. I asked for a complete round of labs. Complete Metabolic Panel, Complete Blood Count, Heart worm. Vet called me the next day and said his liver enzymes were a little elevated and we will need to watch it and have rechecked in another 4 weeks. There is something called Microvascular Dysplasia of the liver, where the blood pools in the liver. She said she is not to concerned yet, but need to watch this. He is acting fine and eating good. Anyone have any knowledge of this?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^ Thanks Christie!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I wonder about Stella & Chewy's or Honest Kitchen.

What were some of the foods on the low purine list?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I wonder about Stella & Chewy's or Honest Kitchen.
> 
> What were some of the foods on the low purine list?


My first thought when I was going to have to switch food anyway because of her allergy to venison was Stella and Chewy, but she didn't like the freeze dried patties the last time I tried them. I was looking into The Honest Kitchen before I went to the doctor, but I think all of those things may be too high in organ meat. Foods that are high in purines are organ meats such as liver, kidney, heart, and sweetbreads (thymus glands). Foods that can be fed in moderation include muscle meat such as beef, lamb, and poultry and some vegetables. Eggs, cheeses like cottage and ricotta, yogurt, have almost no purines and can be fed in any amount. That's why I thought she could have an egg every morning with some ricotta cheese, blueberries etc., but I don't think that would be good for PM also. There is no meat in the low purine group only several in the moderate group. I will have to talk with the doctor, but I feel like he will want her on a moderate meat and keep a check on her urine.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

BTW, Christie posted a thread which I will post this on, but my vet's opinion on food allergies is that if you start early you should keep variety in your pet's diet to attempt to help prevent food allergies. If your dog already has food allergies, then variety will not work and should not be done. You should make a choice--of course gluten-free and he loves ZP--that your pet is not allergic to and stick to that one food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> BTW, Christie posted a thread which I will post this on, but my vet's opinion on food allergies is that if you start early you should keep variety in your pet's diet to attempt to help prevent food allergies. If your dog already has food allergies, then variety will not work and should not be done. You should make a choice--of course gluten-free and he loves ZP--that your pet is not allergic to and stick to that one food.


That is how most feel hence I say it is a myth about feding the exact same. Has your Vet done a blood allergy test to see what she is allergic to? 

Here is where my cat Huly's report is located. This is the most comprehensive Allergy report I have seen for a pet. It cost $300 to get done but between avoiding the foods he is allergic to and his health it has been one of the best things I have done! Saved tons of money from trying different foods! 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/68643-allergy-info.html

Also a new raw freeze dried food to try might be this 

Wholesome Raw Frozen Foods for Dogs and Cats


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

One thing to think about is it might not be the protein she is allergic to Example in Huly's case Alfalfa, Pumpkin, and any and all Fish including oil is in almost EVERY cat food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also check out adding some of these supplements:

Cod-liver oil: The vitamin A in the oil will keep the lining of the bladder and urinary tract in good condition. 
Vitamin C: Vitamin C can acidify the urine which in turn helps control bacterial infection. Vitamin C is also great for the lining of the bladder because it is a natural anti-inflammatory. 

Cranberry juice or powder: Cranberry is shown to be effective in preventing cystitis in animals (and people). Cranberry helps keep bacteria from adhering to the lining of the bladder and the urethra. If you want to feed cranberry juice to your dog as a preventive measure against urinary tract infections, remember to use the non-sweetened juice (about half an ounce for dogs). You may find it easier to get some cranberry powder (in capsules) and mix 1/4 of a teaspoon of the powder with your dog's food. 

Marshmallow: The mucilaginous (lubricating) properties of marshmallow not only help to protect and soothe inflamed tissues in the urinary tract, but may also help with the passage of stones. Marshmallow also has slight astringent and antimicrobial properties that can reduce inflammation and inhibit bacterial growth. 

Couchgrass Root: Couchgrass is an excellent urinary tract tonic, with disinfectant, soothing, and anti-inflammatory properties. It may help eliminate kidney stones and crystals, and can be used where minor urinary bleeding is present. 

Uva Ursi: If there is significant bleeding but no inflammation of the kidney, this herb is effective as it contains a high percentage of tannins, providing powerful astringent effects to help tone the mucous membranes and help stop bleeding. 

Dandelion: Dandelion is a diuretic herb and can assist the body to eliminate the stones and bacteria from the urinary tract. 

Juniper Berry: Like dandelion, juniper is diuretic and can stimulate the kidneys to increase the flow of urine to assist in the elimination of waste materials, and it may be useful as a urinary antiseptic. 

Goldenseal: Antimicrobial herbs such as Goldenseal can be used to fight bacteria and to reduce or prevent infection in the urinary tract. Other similar herbs that can be used include echinacea and oregon grape.



Very interesting article here:
Canine Kidney Stone and Bladder Stone Prevention - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One other thing you can do: did the blood panel have an uric acid in it. Hopefully it did. IF the uric acid test is normal; that sort of rules out gout. If the blood tests did not include the uric acid, I would ask them to do one. Then you would have your answer as to whether or not the dog has gout/purines.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> one other thing you can do: Did the blood panel have an uric acid in it. Hopefully it did. If the uric acid test is normal; that sort of rules out gout. If the blood tests did not include the uric acid, i would ask them to do one. Then you would have your answer as to whether or not the dog has gout/purines.


very good call!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Susan, I will definitely check that out. Also, Christie, my vet has brought up allergy testing and suggested we may need to go that route, and that she may be allergic to the flaxseed in the Nupro I am giving her instead of the venison. He wanted me to stop the Nupro before I changed her from the ZP and he did not suggest the purines were such that her diet needed to be changed or anything needed to be done until we got the results of the bloodwork. This is just me going off the deep end and deciding that if it's a possibility I am going to go ahead and change her to a food that is a better protein for the possibility of purines in her system in the event of. Couldn't hurt. After research I think I have decided on Honest Kitchen Verve. I can get it today from a holistic vet in our city that my vet uses for emergency situations.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

BTW, I just called my vet and the blood panel did have a uric acid test in it and they have some preliminaries back from her blood work, but the doc had not been in yet to look at it. He should call me this evening to go over what they have so far.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will be eager to hear.

My girls liked Honest Kitchen. Hope Lulu does!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I got Lulu Honest Kitchen's Verve today which is the beef. I called them and they said it was all beef muscle, no organ meat which I feel more comfortable with with Lulu at the moment. I will say though, it doesn't look as appetizing in the box as ZP, but I can't wait to add the water and see how Lulu likes it. Will let ya'll know!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feed Honest Kitchen Embark to Angel. He's been eating it for over a year now and so far so good. I wanted to try other varieties, but honestly, I'm afraid to! He is doing so well, I dont want to change anything!

I hope all goes well with Lulu!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> You have done that before, right Theresa?
> 
> Do you put the urine in a bag or disposable container?
> 
> I have read about it but have not yet had to do it myself.


I just seen this, sorry. i have bunch of syringes and I take out needle and then suck it up and take it in.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou uses Honest kitchen supplement Invigor and I just got bunch food samples from them, I was surprised it's a powder.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I gave it to Hope and Ruby (before we got Eden). Ruby was a bit unsure but Hope liked it. I made it too runny at first. They seemed to like it when it was like oatmeal consistency.

You can certainly also mix egg and the other things you know that she can have in with it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That's good to know because this morning I fed her a scrambled egg, ricotta cheese, and blueberries. Also, Karen, I am going to start her on a probiotic. Do you use one? I was told by the holistic vet that I got the Honest Kitchen from to get one from a health food store--any one would do.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, Honest Kitchen was a no-go.  She tried to eat it, but poor thing trembled while she took her few bites and looked at me like she was being punished. Then she just stopped altogether. Then the cat came over to see what was going on and gave it a sniff and a try. She then started to try and bury it! LOL Back to the drawing board. ARRRGH!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Tina...I am so sorry, I just saw this thread today....poor little Lulu..I hope you hit upon a diet she can tolerate soon...hugs to her from my girls...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Kathleen. I think I am going to go with Acana Lamb and Apple. I have thought that she is allergic to lamb, but was not totally sure and had other choices of food so I didn't have to test my theory. Also, both my vet and the holistic vet have mentioned "leaky gut." The holistic vet asked if I gave her a probiotic which I don't at the moment. I studied leaky gut and it can be (one of the causes but not the only cause) caused in dogs by use of antibiotics. Well, Lulu has been on antibiotics twice in the last two years for her anal glands and at least one other time for her glands. Leaky gut in dogs manifests itself in allergies. From what I understand, it can be reversed, if not completely quite a bit, by probiotics. I am going to discuss this further with my vet when I talk with him about the blood test results, but until then I am feeding her and egg, ricotta cheese and blueberry yogurt with acidophilus cultures in it until her Acana arrives in a couple of days--I have to order it--and her probiotic. If anyone would do any differently PLEASE ADVISE!!! It would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Thanks, Kathleen. I think I am going to go with Acana Lamb and Apple. I have thought that she is allergic to lamb, but was not totally sure and had other choices of food so I didn't have to test my theory. Also, both my vet and the holistic vet have mentioned "leaky gut." The holistic vet asked if I gave her a probiotic which I don't at the moment. I studied leaky gut and it can be (one of the causes but not the only cause) caused in dogs by use of antibiotics. Well, Lulu has been on antibiotics twice in the last two years for her anal glands and at least one other time for her glands. Leaky gut in dogs manifests itself in allergies. From what I understand, it can be reversed, if not completely quite a bit, by probiotics. I am going to discuss this further with my vet when I talk with him about the blood test results, but until then I am feeding her and egg, ricotta cheese and blueberry yogurt with acidophilus cultures in it until her Acana arrives in a couple of days--I have to order it--and her probiotic. If anyone would do any differently PLEASE ADVISE!!! It would be greatly appreciated!!!


I think you are doing great! I would start keeping a food journal to determine what makes her sick etc.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Tina,

I just got your message, sorry I'm so late.

I'm sorry to hear about your struggles, sounds very frustrating indeed. You do
seem to be on the right path, at the moment I can't think of anything extra. I'm
not feeling all that well to be honest, focusing seems impossible due to pain, I'm
sorry I'm no help today, I tried thinking of advice for you because I truly care for
you & Lulu, but my head is just not right, but if something comes to me in time,
I'll be sure to let you know. I do want to wish Lulu well, I truly hope things start
looking up. Stay strong and patient my friend, you are doing great, I'm sure all of
your research and efforts will pay off. I will keep you girls in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just seeing that you asked about Probiotics. I gave her this:
Amazon.com: iFlora Digestion Formula - 2.1oz-SEDONA LABS PRO: Pet Supplies


We have a small chain of natural pet stores here and this is what they recommended.

Now, they all get enzymes with every meal. I give them this:
Amazon.com: Prozyme Original Formula for Dogs & Cats - 454 gm: Pet Supplies


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, Karen. The holistic vet said I could use anything at the health food store, but when I googled GNC just to see what they sold nothing jumped out as something I thought I would be satisfied with.

edit: I ended up going with the iflora. I liked the fact that it also offered treatment of urinary tract. Thanks again.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> I just got your message, sorry I'm so late.
> 
> ...


LS, I just saw your post. I'm so sorry your not feeling well and in such pain. I really hope things look up for you real soon. I know you are very strong, but it's no fun having to go through so much all the time. Thanks for caring for us--we'll get to the end of things soon ourselves hopefully with a positive outcome.


----------

